# Pretty pictures I've been collecting



## goldandsilver123 (Jun 7, 2018)

Pretty pictures I've been collecting


----------



## Rachello (Jun 7, 2018)

Wow! They are amazing!!! :shock:  
So pretty. Great job! My son Thaddeus is 6 & right now he is smashing rocks with a welding mask on looking for gold! Lol. He is the next generation of refiners  I cant wait to show him these!

Rachel


----------



## nickton (Aug 20, 2018)

it must've been quite a process to get that rhodium. I don't think I will even try something like that. Wow.


----------

